# Weber River SURPRISE!!



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

So my Buddy John and I decided to go fishing up on the weber by Coalville right near the camp ground and Camper World. We parked by the bridge and walked up river I had a Rapala on and was casting down river and bringing it up. On the 6th or 7th cast I hooked into something nice it was shooting up stream down stream and I finally got a look at it when it flashed at me my buddy and others that were around said it looked like a carp (weber river infamous for those) I finally got it up to me and it was green I looked at it really close and and it was a SMALL MOUTH BASS! ! ! I was totally flipping it out the thing was 14 inches long and fat.....So my next question to everyone I know up there even the local sheriff was, where the hell did that thing come from!!?!?!??!!??! Anyone have any ideas in all the 20 years i've gone there never once have I caught a SMB there....... :idea:


----------



## handsomefish (Nov 14, 2007)

small mouth are in rockport (upsteam) and echo which isn't very far down stream from where you caught that one


----------



## Genetic Response (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats! Sounds like a fun. Athough it is rare for a SMB to move into the cold river, Echo is loaded with them. As well as pearch and Cats. It is only a few hundred yards to the lake from the campground. I am sure it was just checking things out. Nice catch. Nothing like fighting a big SMB.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

There have been a lot of reports lately of Smallies being caught out of there. The Weber probably would make a great smallie fishery btw (personal opinion based of no facts what so ever). Why they are being found there more lately is beyond me though. 

Probably a lot got washed down with the run off this year. This makes me want to hit the Weber up again.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Back east and particularly in the northeast into Canada, smallmouth are known as cold river fish that are often caught in brook trout waters. It's no surprise that smallies have found a home in the Weber.


I agree with you there Fatbass. Smallmouth actually prefer colder water unlike there big mouth cousins.


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

You can find big smallmouth in the cool rivers of Arkansas where I'm from. Then again, we don't have the cold winters like here, so hard to know if they can survive in that cold weather...good job!


----------

